
Where is Obama? - brendanf
http://benswann.com/payback-group-protests-government-spying-by-tracking-obama-at-all-times/
======
mherdeg
It doesn't make much sense to make the President's whereabouts specifically
well known since they are already quite well known.

If you really wanted to engage the folks involved in domestic data collection
with a visceral sense of "a stranger is watching me" creepiness, you could —
and I don't think this is a good idea — launch a site like "Who Is Everyone
Who Has Interacted With NSA Director Keith Alexander?".

Imagine if someone used press reports to find names of people who have been
seen publicly with Alexander. Then suppose that they built a dossier for each
person containing detailed information about their name, date & time & nature
of their documented interactions with Alexander, current address, most
commonly used usernames on common public Web sites, links to any online
"profiles" where available, educational background, property records, voting
history, criminal record, all online postings, current and historical location
information as inferred from Tweets or other sources, and any connections to
any other "people of interest". Imagine seeing all this dossier-style
information availably publicly with a quick Web search — it would be very
creepy.

(This is not really that different from what the folks at cryptome.org do.)

I do not think that this would be a very good idea to do because I don't think
the possible contributions to discourse (slim if any) would be more valuable
than the possible harm to the folks in question.

------
showerst
On days when the government isn't shut down, they post his full schedule to
[http://www.whitehouse.gov/schedule](http://www.whitehouse.gov/schedule) =P.

------
ianstallings
You can usually tell where he will be because they have to establish security
beforehand, such as using TFRs in the US to restrict flights in the area, and
of course they announce it a lot. That being said, only the higher ups know
his itinerary for certain and know how he will arrive, etc. Just like GWB
"disappeared" and then arrived in Iraq, they move around quite secretly. For
good reasons, people really _do_ want to kill the US President. So I would
think this is data recorded after he has arrived.

What would be more impactful would be "What Gen. Alexander has for breakfast".
Not _that_ would get their attention.

------
njharman
Lame, poorly executed, and missing the point entirely.

------
Shivetya
I wonder how quick this would run afoul of the Secret Service, let alone there
are probably laws they can twist to intimidate if not detail people, shut down
sites, and do random searches of associated computers.

I seriously doubt based on his history he is going to give a damn. Considering
how insular DC is he would most likely have support on both sides of the aisle
if this ever took off.

------
mkramlich
The linked to site is pretty clearly a political propaganda operation. From
their choice of "stories" and very careful chosen wording, ala Fox "News".
Should be beneath the HN community.

~~~
brendanf
Yes, I noticed this shortly after I posted when I saw the related stories.

